# sheep with a runny nose



## scaryguyoy (Aug 30, 2004)

WE have a katahdin that seems to have a runny nose in the mornings.Is this a cause for concern.It seems to go away duing the days.The other 3 dont seem to have it.
Frank


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Could be a few reasons. Could be Nose bot flys. Or as the weather changes, some sheep will have runny noses, or could be a cold coming on.

For the Nose bot flys, have you seen that sheep running around with its nose close to the ground? If it has, that would be the problem.
If it has not,, could be anything.

Sorry I could not be more help.


----------



## ShortSheep (Aug 8, 2004)

Is the discharge clear or greenish or yellowish? It's normal for sheep to have a little bit of clear discharge from the nose. If it is colored, I would think something is wrong. 
I had an older ewe with green snot coming out last winter and labored breathing. Vet said it was more than likely pneumonia. I gave her LA200 and it cleared right up. I'm lucky to have a vet who will give advise over the phone. If it is serious, I'll put the sheep in the truck and take her into the vet's office. We get some funny looks.


----------

